# Weekly competition 2010-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U' R U'
*2. *U2 R' U F2 U' R F' R' F U2
*3. *F U2 F U' F2 R F U R'
*4. *U' F2 R2 F R2 U2
*5. *F R' F R' F U2 R2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U R' F2 D' L' U2 F R' B' F U' B D B2 L2 F'
*2. *D' R' B' F U' L B L2 U' R F' D' F' D L' B2 F' R
*3. *L R' F U2 R' U L2 F D' L F' D' U F2 R2 F' D' F'
*4. *D2 U F' L2 R2 F2 D L' D2 B R2 D F2 U B' D L U'
*5. *B' D' L2 U' L' B F2 R' F' D' R U' B2 F L F' D' B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' F' L Uw' U L Uw' L' F R2 D U2 Fw L2 R' D' Rw' F' Uw' B Fw' U2 F2 R' Uw R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U Fw' Rw2 D' B2 F2 D B Uw' R' D'
*2. *Uw' Fw D2 B U2 R' Fw2 L' Rw U' Rw2 R' U' Rw U' R' D2 Uw2 R' D F D2 Uw B L2 Rw' R2 D U' L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw' L' Fw2 F2 Uw2
*3. *F' U Rw Fw' D' Rw' B D2 Uw' R' Uw Rw B Uw' U L' Fw' L' R D2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw R Fw2 D2 Uw L2 Uw2 L R' D Uw' L2 Rw' R2 D' U B
*4. *Fw R2 Fw Uw U2 F U2 Rw2 D2 U2 L' R F Uw L2 Rw2 U2 L2 B' Fw2 R' D B F Uw2 Rw R D Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw R' Fw R2 D2 F' U B F2
*5. *U L2 Uw2 U2 B' R U' Fw' Uw2 B' R Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Rw R' Fw D' Fw Rw2 R Fw' R2 D' Rw' Fw R2 B D R' B Fw' L2 Fw' F Rw Fw2 Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw Bw2 F D Uw' L' Bw L B2 Rw Bw2 R B Fw' Dw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Rw B' Bw L' R Bw Fw R B2 Fw' Lw2 F2 Rw Uw2 U2 R' B' U2 Rw' B Uw L U F' U L' Dw L' F Rw2 D' Rw B Fw F' D' Dw' F2 D F U' R2
*2. *Uw' B' Dw2 U F D' B' Bw2 Fw' Uw' L' U2 B Lw' Rw Uw' Rw Bw2 D Bw' U' R2 Fw2 R' Uw' Rw2 D Fw' F D' F2 Rw Dw' U Fw' Uw B' Bw' Fw' F2 R2 Bw Lw' Rw' B2 D2 B Dw U2 L2 Lw' Rw D2 Fw' Uw' B Rw' Fw' F' Uw2
*3. *L B2 Bw2 Fw' D Uw' L' Rw' D2 U' Bw L2 F Dw' Uw Lw' F2 U2 Rw2 D Dw' L' Lw Dw U Fw2 U2 Rw2 R2 F2 D2 F' Lw R2 U Lw' R2 U' F L Uw L R' U2 L' Uw' B' F2 Lw Bw L' Lw2 U' L2 Dw' U' B Bw R2 Uw
*4. *Fw' F Rw' B2 Lw R B' R2 Bw F2 Rw Dw L2 R2 Dw' Lw F' D Rw2 Fw' Lw U' L2 Bw2 F2 Rw Fw F2 L2 Lw' Uw2 Bw2 L Lw B' Dw L' Lw' R' D Uw B Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw R' Bw2 Fw Lw' Uw' R2 F2 Rw Fw' F' R' Bw Rw B
*5. *Uw' U Lw' R2 B' L' R2 Uw' U2 L B' R U2 L2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 R' Bw Dw B' R' Uw' L2 Uw R2 Uw' R2 Fw Rw Fw2 F2 L' U2 B U2 B' Uw2 Bw' Dw' Uw F2 Lw2 D2 U' B' Dw L2 Lw' Rw R2 D Uw2 F' D' Uw' F R' B Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U 2U' B2 2D2 2U' U2 3R' R2 2D2 3U' B 2F2 F2 U' 2L' 2R' R2 B2 3F 2D' 2F D' 2U 3F D2 3R 2U' U F2 2L2 3U2 3F' 2F' 3U 3F2 3R2 D2 3U L 2F' 2D 2B' 3F2 2F D 3F' F' L' 3F 2R R 2B 3F2 2F 2R' 2F2 L U' 2L2 2R2 3U 2B D2 2R' F 2L' 3R 2R2 B' D R2 3F' F2 2L' B' 3F2 R2 F' 2D' 2R'
*2. *3F2 3R U 3R' 2R2 3U' L' 3R' D' 3F U 3F 2U 3R2 2B' 2F2 2U B' 2U 2F2 2U 2R' B2 2L 2B R' 2D2 2U' B F U2 F 3U L' B' 2B' L' R2 U' 2R2 3F2 2F' 3U2 B' 2R 3U' 2F D B' F2 D2 3F2 2R 2B 3U' R2 3F2 L' R2 3F F' 3R D2 F' 2D 2R' B 2B' 3R' D2 2D2 3U' 2U' U F2 L2 2L2 B2 2L2 3R2
*3. *2D' 2B' 3F 2F2 2L D' 2L 2R2 R U2 2L 3R R2 F' R2 3F2 L 2F 3R2 R 2B L' 3R2 2R2 F' 2D 3F 2F' F 3U2 U2 2B2 L 2L' 3F' 2U2 B' 2U' 2L' 2D' 2R' 2D 2U U L' B2 3U R2 3U' U' 3R R 2B 2F' 2D 2B2 3F2 2F2 F2 R B2 L' B 3F 2D' 2L' 2D 2B2 2L' 3R F2 3R2 2U' F2 L' 2L' 2D' B' 2F' U2
*4. *D 3F F' 2R2 3F' D2 2D' 2F2 2U2 B2 3R2 2R U' 3F 3R' R' 2U2 2B 3F F2 3U L2 2B' 3F' 2L' 2B 2L 3U' 3R' 2R 2U2 U2 2B L2 3F 2F' 2R2 2B2 L B2 D 3F2 2L 2D2 U 2F 2U B2 3F 2F' F 2D 2R' U2 3R2 R 2D' L2 2D' 3U2 R 2U U 3F2 2F' 2L2 2U' L F' L' 2B' F2 2D2 2B 3U 3F D2 F2 R2 D
*5. *2F 2R2 R' 3F' 3R2 3F U2 2B' 2F' 2R' 2B2 3R 2B' 3R2 3U' 3F 3R' 3F' 3R2 2F2 D' 3R 2D 2U2 2R' D2 2R2 U' R' 3F 2F' R 3F2 2D 2R 2B2 2F' L' D' L2 2L 3R' 2F' 2D 2B' 2F 3R2 U' B' 2U2 3R 2D R' 2F' 2L' 2R 2D2 2U 2F2 2R 2D2 B2 2R B 3U 3F' 2L 2U' R B2 3F 2F 2L2 B2 D2 2D' U L B' 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 R' U2 B' 2B2 3B 3F2 F 3R' R2 D2 3D 3F 3D' 3L2 D' 2U U' 3B2 2F F 3R2 3B 3F' D U L' 2B' L2 D2 3D 3F 3L' R2 3D2 2F 2R 3U 2F2 L' 2R2 D 2L 3L2 R' 3B' 2D' 3B' D' 3D 3L 2U' U' 2F2 3L 2R' F D2 3F' 2F 2D2 3L2 2B 3U2 U' L 3L B 3B2 D2 2R2 3D2 2U 3F2 3U U' R 2D' 3F' 3D 3U 3L R' D2 3L D' 2B2 R 2B' 3F2 F 2R' B 2R2 3B' D2 2L2 D 3L2 3R'
*2. *R2 2F L 2F2 3L' B2 D2 2D2 B' 3B2 2R 3D 3F' U2 B2 L 3R B 2D' 3R2 2B' F2 U2 B' D2 3L 2B 2U2 U 3R2 2R F L2 3R 3B 2R' 2D' B 2B' 3R' B2 3F 2R F' L2 3R2 2R' 3U' U' 3B 2L2 2B' 2D' 3B' F2 D2 3F' 3D2 3L' 2R2 F 3R' 2B' D2 B 2R 3B' 3L 2U' U2 2R2 3B D' L' 2R2 3U 3F 2F2 F' 2R' 2U 3R' U2 3L' 2B2 3B' 2F' F U2 3F' L' 3B' L 3R2 3F' 2F' 3D2 R 3B 3D
*3. *2B2 L' 2L' 2D2 2U2 R 3F2 F2 U 2L 3R 3U' 2B 2L 3R2 D2 B2 F 2L 3U 2U' 2F L' B2 2D' L2 3F' 2L' R' 2D2 2L' 2R2 R 3D' B2 3U2 F' 2D L2 2F 2L' 3D' 3R' 2D B 3F 3D' 3R2 D B D' 2B' 3F2 3D 2U U2 R' 2D' 2F' 3R' R' 3F2 R' 2U 2B' 3B' L 3R2 F 3D 2B 2U' 2B' 2D' 2R R U2 2B 3B2 3U2 U2 3F L 3R D L2 2F R2 2F' L' 3R2 2R' 2B' L 3D U' 3L' 3R 2R R
*4. *D 3U2 U2 2R 2B F' D2 2U2 F2 3R 2B' 2U2 2F2 U2 3F' 3L 3F2 R2 2B2 2R 3D' 3L2 3R 2F' F' 3U 3B 3F' L 3F' 2L2 2R2 3F 3D R' 2D 2R R 3U2 3F' L' 3U 3F2 3U2 F2 L' R' D 2D B 3B' R D 2B2 3B2 F' 2R2 D2 R2 3D' 3R2 2D' 2R 2B' L' 3L' B D2 2B2 3B' 3D' 3R R' 2D 3U' 2F2 F' 3L2 2F2 D' 3D' 3R2 2R2 B2 F' 2D2 L D' 2U' B 2U' 2B' 3F 3R 2B L 3F2 2F2 F 3R2
*5. *2D2 2U' U 2L' R' 3B2 3U 3R' 3F' 3U 2U' 2L 2R 2D' L' 3L' 2B 3D' 3L' F D2 2D' 2U 3F D2 R 2D' 3L' 3U' 2R' D' 3U 2U2 U 3B F' U' L 2D2 3D L 3U' 2B' 3U2 L 2L 3B' U 3F' 3D 3U' 2U 2F2 3R 3B2 2F2 2D L2 2R' 3F' 3U2 3F' 2L2 2B2 2F 3U' 3L 2R' F L' R2 2D' 3D' L F 3L' 3U 3F2 L2 2L' F L 3L2 3B2 3L U' B' L2 2L' 3U' 3B' 2L 2B R 3B' U 3R 2R' 2B' 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U'
*2. *U' R' F U2 R F' R2
*3. *F' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B L' D2 B D' U2 L' U R2 B L F2 L2 F R' B' D2
*2. *U R U' F2 R' U L B' F' L' B F R' B L R B2
*3. *D' R2 B2 U2 B' R' B' R' F D2 B R B L2 F U R U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F' L R D' Uw2 U B Fw U2 Rw2 R U R B L2 R D Fw L2 Rw' U' Rw' F' L Fw2 Uw2 L2 B U' B L' Rw' F' U F2 Uw' B2 Rw2 R2
*2. *R' Uw2 U B Rw2 R D' L' U F Rw2 B' F L' D L B U B' Fw' L' R U' L' Rw' B D' F R' D' Uw2 U' L' Fw2 F U2 Rw2 D Fw L
*3. *F2 L' D' L F' L2 U' R' Uw' F' D2 U R' Uw2 U2 L Fw D2 B' U L' Uw2 U Fw2 U2 Rw R Uw Rw2 B' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw R' F2 Uw' Rw F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' Lw Bw Lw' B R B2 D' R2 Dw' Uw2 U Bw D Uw2 B' Rw' F' D2 B' Uw' Bw' L2 Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw' R Fw Rw F2 D B2 R2 U2 B' Bw D B' Uw' Fw' F2 Rw' B2 Lw2 R' U2 Lw Rw U' Lw' Dw U' F' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Lw2
*2. *Lw' D Uw2 L2 R' F Rw' Bw2 F2 Lw Rw B' D2 Dw Uw2 L' F R D L2 Rw' R Uw U Lw' Rw' U L Uw' Lw Fw2 F' D' U2 Bw2 F2 Lw Rw R B Dw' B2 D' Dw' F L2 R Fw2 D' Dw2 F' D F' Lw Bw2 Fw2 Dw U' Rw2 R'
*3. *R' B2 Bw L' D2 Lw Uw' Fw' F Lw2 F' D Lw' B' Fw Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw' Lw Rw2 U Bw' D' Dw' L2 B2 D Lw Bw' U R' F' L Lw' Rw2 B' Dw F2 Lw' Bw' Dw U Bw Fw D2 F Rw Uw2 R2 F2 Dw' L Rw2 D U2 Fw' D R2 Dw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L R B' F2 D' B R' U2 R F' U' B L' F2 D2 B U
*2. *L' D' L2 U B L' F2 R2 B F' D F' D2 U B' F' U2 R'
*3. *R2 D' F R B D' L' F2 R' B R U L B2 D F2 U2
*4. *R' B' L' U2 R' D B' F U2 R D' F R' F2 R B2 R2 F
*5. *U' B2 R' D' U R F2 L R2 D2 B2 F' D2 F' D' B R U'
*6. *B D L' B2 U' L2 F' R' D' U B F2 L2 D U R'
*7. *B D2 B2 L' B F D2 F2 R' U R D2 L' F R2 D2 L2
*8. *B2 F U2 L B2 D2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 L D2 R2 D2 R F2 U2
*9. *D2 F' R F D2 F R2 F2 R' D' F' L B2 D F D' B' R
*10. *L2 D U' L D2 F D U' F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D' F L U'
*11. *B' D2 U' B R B F2 U' R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 F' D L' U'
*12. *F2 D' R' F2 R2 U' L2 B D2 U2 R' B F R2 U' B2 D U
*13. *U L2 B' R D2 L' U2 B' D' U L2 D' F' L' B U R' U
*14. *L' R U2 R2 D L' R F D' B L R' B2 L2 F R' D
*15. *U R' B2 U2 F2 L F2 L B2 U B' L2 R' U2 F2 U R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F U B L2 D L' D R' B' D' R2 D' L R D' R U
*2. *D2 B U' R F D2 B D B' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 R U
*3. *L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F L D2 L2 R B2 D' L U' R D L' D'
*4. *U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D' L2 B F U' R' F2 L' D' U L R U2
*5. *D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R U2 B L2 B U2 B' D U' F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' U' L2 B F R2 B' D2 R' D2 R B' R' U F' D' R' U'
*2. *B' L U2 L' U B F2 D L' U' L2 D R2 F' U2 R' D2 U'
*3. *B2 R F' L' R2 U' F U R' B F D' U R' D2 R' D2
*4. *L2 D F2 D R' B2 D' U' F2 D2 B F2 L F' D L B D2
*5. *R2 B U2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' U' B R2 D' U2 L B F D' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D2 F U' R' B L2 U' F U' L B' R2 B2 L2 D L2
*2. *R2 U L2 R U2 R2 B' U2 R D2 B L2 R' D' B' F2 D' U'
*3. *U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F L B' R U2 R' D' F2 D' B'
*4. *U R' D' U R' F2 U2 R' D B L2 D' F' R' F U2 B'
*5. *B2 D' F2 R' B L2 D R' B D' F' U' L' R' B2 R' D U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B2 D2 B' U B2 L2 F2 U' B R' F' D L2 B' R' B2 F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U' F R2 U' F' R'
*3. *F' D' B2 R' D R2 U B' L2 U B' R U L F2 D' B U'
*4. *B2 F' L' F' R B2 L' B Rw2 B' Uw U F Rw' Fw L2 Rw' Uw L2 B' R Uw' Fw2 F D2 Uw2 L' B Fw' F' D' Uw F U' Rw Uw B2 F R F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U R' F2 U R2 U F R
*3. *F U' L2 U' F' L D2 U' L U F' L2 B R' F R' D' U'
*4. *F Rw B Fw2 L2 B' F' R' Fw D' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 Rw2 B' D' U' R' B Fw2 F2 L2 R2 Uw' R U' Rw B' Rw' Uw2 R F2 Rw' U2 R' Fw2 R2 U2
*5. *B Bw' D' Uw2 Bw D Lw' Dw' Bw' D U Bw2 F2 D' U Lw' Fw' L' Lw' Fw U Rw2 Dw' R' Dw2 L U Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 L R Dw' U2 Bw2 Lw Rw R' B2 Dw2 Rw Dw Lw' D Rw2 Dw L2 R2 U' L' Fw2 L2 B2 Fw L2 B' D2 U R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L R' U B' R' l' b' u
*2. *U' R U R' B L R L' l r' b'
*3. *U B R U' R' L B' L l r
*4. *B L R L' R L' U' R' l r' b u
*5. *R L B L' U' L' B l' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (6,1) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (2,3) (0,3) (1,3) (0,5) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,5) (5,0) (0,1) (-3,0) (-2,2)
*2. *(0,3) (3,6) (-1,0) (4,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,5) (-4,0) (6,4) (2,4) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (3,2) (3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-2,2) (0,3) (3,1) (3,5) (5,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (4,3) (-2,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,5) (0,5) (2,3) (0,4) (-2,0)
*4. *(1,5) (3,0) (3,0) (5,3) (0,1) (1,4) (6,5) (-4,5) (-5,4) (0,2) (3,4) (6,4) (4,3) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,0)
*5. *(6,2) (4,6) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,5) (4,0) (-3,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,0) (2,3) (0,0)


----------



## aronpm (Jul 28, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 15.88, 15.58, (14.97), 17.36, (19.36) => 16.27
*4x4x4*: 1:30:97, 1:44.27, (1:28.81), 1:36.71, (1:45.65) = 1:37.32
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 27.93, DNF(35.53), 37.30 = 27.93
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Comment: Urgh.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:10.46), DNF(7:23.31), DNF = DNF
Comment: First was 2 wings. Total fail memo on second solve.
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(16:51.10), DNF(18:07.39) = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/2 = 0 in 4:20.18
Comment: Forgot about solving a few edges on the second cube. 
*3x3x3 One Handed*: DNF(34.15), (29.97), 31.47, 32.06, 31.55 = 31.68


----------



## janelle (Jul 28, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.99, 6.47, 6.11, (4.80), (7.49)
Average of 5: *6.52*
Nice  A lot of good times.
*
3x3x3*
22.82, (19.01), 20.42, (25.05), 20.36
Average of 5: *21.20*
Decent

*4x4x4*
2:18.47[O], (1:58.49), 2:04.81[P], (2:22.42[O]), 2:09.32[O]
Average of 5: *2:10.86*
Actually not that bad. Nice sub2 

*3x3x3 OH*
40.18, 39.29, (30.16), (49.79), 38.89
Average of 5: *39.45*
Wow pretty awesome  almost sub30 single

*234 Relay
2:44.94*
Double parity on 4x4. A tad bit longer on 3x3 too.

*Magic*
1.52, (1.60), (1.38), 1.45, 1.44
Average of 5: *1.47*
Woot new pb 

*Clock*
52.86, 51.93, (50.10), 51.48, (55.61)
Average of 5:* 52.09*
I just learned how to solve it 

*Pyraminx*
(19.48), (11.04), 15.79, 16.93, 16.62
Average of 5: *16.45*
Bleck


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 28, 2010)

*2x2*: 12.21, 7.09, 11.40, 10.36, 9.67 = 10.48
meh.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 28, 2010)

2x2: 1.06, 3.25, 4.19, 2.90, 3.66 = 3.24 - lolscrambles 
3x3: 14.27, 9.08, 13.05, 13.33, DNF = 13.55 - nice, and amazing single for me 
3x3 OH: 29.50, 18.97, 26.83, 37.50, 26.02 = 27.45 - again, cool avg great single.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 28, 2010)

*2x2: 4.21
*2.56, 4.11, 5.80, 3.83, 4.70

*3x3: 14.85
*16.14, 15.25, 13.51, 14.09, 15.21

*4x4: 1:22.14
*1:28.58, 1:24.16, 1:15.60, 1:14.59, 1:26.68

*5x5: 2:22.03
*2:11.42, 2:27.34, 2:16.02, 2:22.74, 2:28.55

*6x6: 4:54.80
*4:51.04, 4:51.16, 4:43.31, 5:02.21, DNF

*7x7: DNS

2x2 BLD: 53.07
*1:17.92, DNF(1:14.18), 53.07

*3x3 BLD: 3:58.80
*3:58.80, DNF(3:45.93), DNF(2:23.49)
* 
3x3 OH: 33.63
*32.51, 35.12, 31.74, 33.25, 38.15
* 
3x3 FMC: 47
*


Spoiler



U2 B2 D2 B' U B2 L2 F2 U' B R' F' D L2 B' R' B2 F

2x2x2: R2 D F U2 R2 (5/5)
2x2x3: x2 B U' L U' (4/9)
F2L minus one slot: z' x2 U' F U' F2 L F' L' (7/16)
COLL: y L' U' L U' Lw F' L' F Lw' U2 L (11/27)
U-Perm: y2 F U' L R' F2 L' R U' F' (9/36)
Last 3 edges: y Rw' E R U' R' E' R U M' (11/47)

47 
I'm very upset with this but whatever. I'm a noob at FMC.
So it was going good. 9 moves for the 2x2x3. I was happy with that. 16 moves for F2l minus one slot. Now I'm a bit confused. What do I do now?... Here's what I did. COLL because the last F2L corner is already complete. Now I have 4 edges left. I did a U perm to solve one leaving three edges with could be solved with a 9 move (STM, 11 moves HTM) commutator (which took me forever to figure out). Anyone have a better way of doing this after my 2x2x3 block??? :/


*
2-4 Relay: 1:42.04

2-5 Relay: 4:06.31

Magic: 1.75
*1.59, 2.30, 1.72, 1.65, 1.88
* 
Master Magic: 6.00
*6.22, 5.93, 6.47, 5.84, 5.61
* 
Megaminx: DNS

Pyraminx: 6.29
*6.85, 6.66, 5.15, 11.99, 5.35
* 
Square-1: 41.22
*26.51, 1:05.31, 39.16, 38.17, 46.33

And that's it I guess. Hopefully I do this good or better at Nationals.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 28, 2010)

2x2- 1.00, 6.08, 6.83, 6.02, 5.90 Average= 6.00

3x3- 16.30, 17.09, 15.65, 18.08, 16.94 Average= 16.78

4x4- 1:09.56, 1:03.91, 1:12.50, 1:21.21, 1:23.30 Average= 1:14.42

5x5- 2:06.30, 2:08.75, 2:19.00, 2:31.66, 2:12.53 Average= 2:13.43

6x6- 3:45.28, 3:46.19, 3:37.46, 4:01.44, 3:39.44 Average= 3:43.64

7x7- 6:33.02, 6:31.15, 6:25.77, 6:32.31, 6:48.86 Average= 6:32.16

234- 1:32.43

2345- 4:07.91

3x3OH- 35.22, 41.18, 36.78, 40.83, 32.68 Average= 37.61

Clock- 52.71, 39.56, 48.67, 45.98, 51.20 Average= 47.62

pyraminx- 9.67, 7.16, 8.58, 7.88, 8.71 Average= 8.39

megaminx- 2:57.18, 2:36.90, 3:00.05, 2:28.56, 2:38.81 Average= 2:44.30

Square 1- 41.93, 52.56, 39.71, 50.61, 40.05 Average= 44.20


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 29, 2010)

2x2: 2.94, 3.27, 3.30, 5.88, 3.53 = 3.36
wow, lollolololscrambles
3x3: 19.34, 30.30, 19.78, 19.95, 26.91 = 22.21


----------



## JackJ (Jul 29, 2010)

2x2: 1.65, 3.78, 7.36, 6.32, 4.72 = 4.94
3x3: 14.94, 21.72, 20.88, 19.30, 20.84 = 20.34
4x4: 1:36.31, 1:32.18, 1:37.30, 1:34.02, 1:42.19 = 1:35.88
3x3 OH: 43.90, 1:05.52, 1:08.93, 1:04.15, 53.88 = 1:01.18
Pyraminx: 12.90, 15.43, 16.41, 12.13, 19.90 = 14.91

Very nice 4x4 and OH solves for me.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2*: 2.97, (2.41), (3.60), 3.13, 3.05 = 3.05
I love the scrambles 

*3x3*: 16.01, 16.21, (14.53), (16.29), 15.09 = 15.77
That's embarrassing...

*4x4*: (1:14.10), 1:05.57, (55.32), 56.07, 1:04.20 = 1:01.95
>_>

*5x5*: 2:09.36, (1:56.90), 2:08.27, 2:10.61, (2:15.90) = 2:09.41
Ugh....

*7x7*: (7:23.20), 6:39.38, 7:06.25, 7:02.07, (6:22.86) = 6:55.90
My 7x7 exploded multiple times...

*2x2 BLD*: DNF(1:07.13), DNF(1:07.81), 35.02 = 35.02
Normally don't do this, but I thought I'd give it a try. I suck at corners lol

*3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:38.16), DNF(3:15.07), DNF(4:22.66) = DNF
lol

*4x4 BLD*: DNF(16:32.54), DNS, DNS = DNF

*3x3 OH*: 25.36, 25.33, 24.43, (26.44), (22.22) = 25.04

*3x3 With Feet*: 1:44.73, (1:25.96), (2:11.97), 2:01.23, 1:34.96 = 1:46.97
Yay, sub-90 single

*3x3 Match Scramble*: 1:06.20, 1:04.76, 1:00.16, 1:12.03, 1:11.62 = 1:07.53

*3x3 FMC*: 37 Moves



Spoiler



D B U L2 U' R' U L2 R2 B L2 U x2 U F' U' F U2 F' U' B' R B U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U R' F' U' F U R

2x2: D B R' U . R2 B L2 U x2
2x2x3: U F' U' F U2 F' 
Finish skeleton: U' B' R B U' R ..
Finish edges: U' R' F' U' F U R

Insert at . : U' R U L2 U' R' U L2
Insert at .. : R D R' U2 R D' R' U2

Lol terrible 2x2, but I found some good cancellations with the insertions, so I guess it saved some moves for me. I think there were 6 moves cancelled.


*234 Relay*: 1:22.97

*2345 Relay*: 3:27.67

*Megaminx*: 1:54.82, 1:43.20, 1:40.53, (1:38.45), (2:03.41) = 1:46.18
Somehow improved a ton in the past week. I used to average around 2 minutes, but these kind of times are normal now...

*Pyraminx*: 3.57, (3.49), (5.02), 4.41, 4.09 = 4.02


----------



## JunwenYao (Jul 29, 2010)

Junwen Yao

2x2x2:1.84, 5.77, 5.09, 5.67, 4.22 = 4.99
3x3x3:17.59, 17.13, 15.07, 14.97, 25.40 = 16.60
3x3x3 OH:35.08, 26.04, 34.21, 32.74, 31.59 = 33.84
3x3x3 BLD:3:43.39, DNF,5:06.33 = 3:43.39
4x4x4:1:15.93, 1:20.01, 1:28.37, 1:20.76, 1:19.10 = 1:19.96
5x5x5:2:23.07, 1:59.77, 2:16.23, 2:15.37, 2:18.76 = 2:16.79
mega:2:07.49, 2:19.09, 2:40.18, 2:35.08, 2:43.46 = 2:31.45
pyra:6.86, (5.54), 11.44, 10.41, (12.36) = 9.57
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:51.66
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:3:59.08 
magic:1.23, 1.20, 1.12, 1.14, 55.83 = 1.19


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2* : (2.67), 3.70, (6.65), 3.98, 4.81 = 4.16
wtf fail first solve xD

*Square-1* : (52.26), 49.23, 52.04, (33.24), 33.83 = 45.04

*5x5 *: 2:00.57, 2:01.02, 1:55.74, (2:02.44), (1:53.17) = 1:59.11
Tired average 

*3x3* : (17.30), 11.18, 13.01, (9.80), 11.95 = 12.05

*3x3 OH* : 19.91, (20.38), (15.43), 19.40, 19.76 = 19.69
Such easy scrambles, such tired hands T_T

*Magic* : 1.79, (2.29), (1.60), 1.79, 1.79 = 1.79
0 SD HAHA 

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:00.16), 1:30.64, DNF(2:18.71) = 1:30.64
O_O

*4x4* : 51.87, (57.71), 53.47, 49.97, (49.39) = 51.77
Meh

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:17.49
Double parity

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:21.21
2-3 FAIL D:<

*Megaminx* : (1:46.98), 1:28.78, 1:30.68, 1:31.27, (1:25.10) = 1:30.24
I should refrain from lubing my Megaminx.. I always overlube it.

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(21.98), 27.87, 16.36+ = 16.36

*3x3 MTS* : 1:07.88, 1:12.79, 1:03.16, (43.57), (1:14.59) = 1:07.94
It gets easier and easier 

*3x3 FMC* : DNF


Spoiler



D' B' R U R2 F R
U2 L2 U2 F' L F L' F' L' F
L2 B U' L2 U
B D' B2 D B2 L B' L' B2
Don't laugh 


I couldn't find any corner insertion at all


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.05), 5.98, 5.41, (4.54), 5.19 => *5.53* 

*3x3:* 20.31, 24.53, 21.04, (17.34), (29.60) => *21.96*


*2x2 BLD:* 1:50.32, 2:09.54, 1:40.45 => *1:40.45*

*3x3 BLD:* DNF [10:47.77 - 2 flipped edges], DNF [forgot edge memo], DNS => *DNF*

*FMC:* R L2 U R' U' L' U R U2 L F' D2 B U2 B' D F' B' U B' U2 F' B' U2 B' U' B' U' B U B' U' (*32*)


Spoiler



EOLine+Pair: R L * U' L F' D2 (6)
RHB1: B U2 B' D (4/10)
RHB2: F' B' U B' U2 F' (6/16)
F2L-1+2 pairs: B' U2 (2/18)
3-corners: B' U' B' U' B U B' U' (8/26)
Insert at *: L U R' U' L' U R U' (8/34)
2 moves cancel
Comment: Difficult scramble! Really nice start on the inverse scramble, using R to create 3 blocks, but couldn't make anything good of it ... decided to try EOLine instead.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 29, 2010)

*3x3 OH*: 20.43 19.04 (20.58) (15.38) 20.36 = 19.94


----------



## PeterV (Jul 29, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (3.77), 6.16, 7.19, 4.40, (9.06) = *5.92 avg.*

3x3x3: (DNF), 26.02, 25.15, (24.90), 31.53 = *27.57 avg.*


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (9.19), 11.34, 12.81, 12.80, (16.17) = *12.31*
Haven't done this in a month, oh well.
*3x3x3*: 34.09, (40.22), 29.36, (28.17), 32.06 = *31.83*
Started off poorly, last three are typical for me. Was hoping for sub-30.
*4x4x4*: 3:03.72, 2:50.24, (2:35.40), 2:39.71, (4:12.92) = *2:51.22*
Just couldn't get it right on the last solve... overall pretty much the same as my 5x5 lol
*5x5x5*: 3:04.20, (2:37.12), 3:10.33, (3:12.17), 2:54.84 = *3:03.12*
PB by .76 seconds  Overall not very good
*6x6x6*: 5:51.59, (5:41.16), 5:47.71, 5:59.14, (6:14.36) = *5:52.81*
Only 2nd time I've done timed solves. 2 PBs . Worst time was a pop and 2 parities.
*7x7x7*: 8:36.61, (7:04.23), 8:26.91, 8:15.47, (8:38.00) = *8:26.33*
My eyes hurt from reading the scambles (8|). My previous PB was 8:57.37, this is an awsome average!!! 7:04.23 came out of nowhere.
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF (3/8), DNF (5/8), 3:54.22 = *3:54.22*
First time I've ever even attempted a blindfolded solve. First two took around 8 min and failed  then I did it!!! 
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 2:46.40, (2:46.82), 2:25.80, 2:00.34, (1:23.79) = *2:24.18*
PB was PLL skip, but it still would have been great if it had PLL.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: R' D' F U' B' R U R' B U' L' F' L F L' U B' U' B U B U' B2 U' B' U B U' B2 U L U' L' U B U B' U' R' B2 R B R' B' R B R' B R U' B2 U B U' B2 D B' U B D' B' (*61*)
I'm not very good at this it seems.
*2x2x2 to 4x4x4*: *3:31.20*
2x2 and 3x3 were good, 4x4 as usual was poor
*2x2x2 to 5x5x5*: *6:39.46*
2x2 and 3x3 were good, 4x4 poor, 5x5 ok
*MegaMinx*: (4:34.98), (3:21.43), 3:52.81, 4:16.60, 3:23.72 = *3:51.04*
I prefere Teraminx.
*PyraMinx*: 32.10, (26.82), 30.21, 37.89, (1:01.28) = *33.40*
This is the worst pyraminx on earth. It locks up every other turn.
*Square-1*: 3:44.00, 2:40.69, (2:15.34), 2:40.84, (3:52.08) = *3:01.84*
I use my own method... I suck at getting it back to a cube shape. Still fun though.

Wow 8 PBs


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 29, 2010)

2x2: 1.32, 4.35, 4.70, 3.88, 7.70 = 4.31
3x3: 18.12, 18.30, 15.23, 15.17, 15.02 = 16.17
4x4: 1:21.18, 1:19.27, 1:35.95, 1:35.83, 1:19.65 = 1:25.56 I hate 4x4
5x5: 2:09.64, 2:16.10, 2:07.75, 2:01.53, 2:14.40 = 2:10.60
6x6: 5:10.79, 5:25.10, 4:19.97, 4:50.44, 4:37.94 = 4:53.06 BAD
2x2 BLD: 1:59.58, 1:50.90, 52.31
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:38.44 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:56.47
Square-1: 45.03, 1:01.43, 32.38, 49.39, 50.46 = 48.29
3x3 OH:


----------



## Brunito (Jul 29, 2010)

2x2: (0.96) 3.00 (DNF) 5.03 4.54= 4.19
nice avg for me 

pyra: 3.98 4.09 (5.34) 4.58 (3.78)= 4.22 it could be better


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2010)

3x3: (15.53), (10.33), 10.93, 10.72, 12.38 = 11.34
4x4: (43.40), 54.81, (1:03.80), 50.21, 1:01.40 = 55.47 PLL parity on the first... sigh
5x5:
OH: 24.69, (21.61), 22.96, (25.66), 25.43 = 24.69
3x3 BLD: 1:27.77, 59.71, DNS = *59.71*

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Sub-1    And it's non-lucky! It's even a not so great scramble  28 seconds memo, so amazing execution of 31 seconds!

I thought: Okay, I am sure that this is my PB and it's my first sub-70 probably. Then I pulled off the blindfold and was like: Wait, there's a missing digit  And then: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!  I'm so happy! I think this is like my first sub-10 on 3x3 where I was happy for the whole day  And hopefully many sub-1s will follow.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2:* (1.21), 4.00, 4.02, (8.46), 3.99 = *4.00*
_Was doing well on irc so decided to do weekly comp. I haven't solved 2x2 since MWO pretty much, and back then I averaged like, 5.5~_

Edit: Consistent


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2:* (0.96), (3.43), 3.42, 3.21, 3.15 -> 3.26


----------



## Carrot (Jul 29, 2010)

Brunito said:


> pyra: 3.98 4.09 (5.34) 4.58 (3.78)= 4.22 it could be better


The world is getting sad, people starts complaining about 4.22 averages


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 
*3x3x3*: 
*4x4x4*:
*5x5x5*: 
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 
*3x3x3 BLD*: 
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: 
*Megaminx*: 
*Square-1*: 
*Clock*: 
*Magic*:
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 29, 2010)

*333* : 22.51 = 27.11, 22.60, 17.82, (16.64), (31.50) 
17 is skip..  31 is very fail :fp
*333 OH* :34.80 = 36.66, 31.90, (28.18), (53.89), 35.84 
53 F2L fail :fp

*222* : 10.52 = (1.52), 7.71, (DNF), 7.87, 15.97 
got lucky skip LL on 1st but fail on the others :fp

*333 BLD* : 1:55.09, 1:57.37, DNF = 1:55.09
the DNF is 2:15.. and just 2 fliped edges.. forgot to flip it


----------



## sz35 (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2* (1.00), 2.77, 5.07, 3.66, (7.55) = *3.83*  
*3x3* (DNF), 15.55, 14.90, 14.94, (14.21) = *15.13*
*4x4* 1:01.12, 1:01.58, (58.16), 1:07.89, DNF = *1:03.53* Good 
*5x5 * Complete Failure :fp  
*OH* 28.09, (34.98), (26.83), 31.40, 29.80 = *29.76* 
*234 Relay*
*2345 Relay*
*Magic*
*Sq1* (24.93), (1:01.79), 1:01.09, 55.71, 41.98 = *52.93* Nice 

*2BLD* 44.40, 39.02, 40.36 = *39.02* Meh
*3BLD* 2:58.19, 3:15.50, DNF = *2:58.19* 
*Multi BLD*

*FMC* *39 HTM* 
Scramble: U2 B2 D2 B' U B2 L2 F2 U' B R' F' D L2 B' R' B2 F
Solution: D' B' R U R2 F R U L B2 F U F2 L' F L U2 L' B U' L U2 L' F' U' F U' F' U' B U' F U L U2 L' U2 B' U


Spoiler



2x2x2: D' B' R U R2 F R (7)
2x2x3: U L B2 F U F2 L' F (8)
F2L-1: L U2 L' B U' L U2 L' (8)
Switch to Inverse
ZBF2L: U' B U2 L U2 L' (B') (6)
ZBLL: (B) U' F' U B' U F U F' U F (10)


----------



## Laura O (Jul 29, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 24.46, 23.96, (27.79), (22.31), 26.47 = 24.96
*Clock*: 8.80, 8.84, 7.68, 7.77, 8.90 = 8.47
*Magic*: (1.81), (3.96), 1.83, 1.84	, 1.83 = 1.83
*Master Magic*: 3.66, (3.56), 3.56, 3.80, (3.96) = 3.67


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 29, 2010)

rickcube said:


> 47
> I'm very upset with this but whatever. I'm a noob at FMC.
> So it was going good. 9 moves for the 2x2x3. I was happy with that. 16 moves for F2l minus one slot. Now I'm a bit confused. What do I do now?... Here's what I did. COLL because the last F2L corner is already complete. Now I have 4 edges left. I did a U perm to solve one leaving three edges with could be solved with a 9 move (STM, 11 moves HTM) commutator (which took me forever to figure out). Anyone have a better way of doing this after my 2x2x3 block??? :/



Your F2L -1 leaves 4 unoriented edges - bad situation! Normally, if that happens I will step back to a previous point in the solution to find some added moves to orient edges. 

Without rotations your 2x2x3 is this: R2 D F U2 R2 F D' L D'
If we insert an *F'* before the final D' move this orients two edges with only 1 move.
Orienting all the edges can be done by adding only 3 moves like this:
R2 D F U2 R2 F D' L *F' D2 L2 D*
When edges are oriented things normally come together a little easier. In this example adding *L2 F L' F* gives you 5 pairs to play with!

I fiddled around with these for a while, but unfortunately there was a problem with correcting edge permutation, so the best I could find was this J-perm finish:
R2 D F U2 R2 F D' L F' D2 L2 D . L2 F L' F . L F L2 F L2 . F' L' F L (25)
.. and I also found this a reduction to 3-corners:
Premoves: F2 L2
R2 D F U2 R2 F D' L F' D2 L2 D . L2 F L' F . L' F L' F' . B L' F L B' F' (27)

Just a general tip ... if you're going for F2L-1, try to aim to reach that point with either edges oriented or some extra pairs. An F2L-1 with no EO or pairs is very hard to work with.


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 29, 2010)

2x20.67), 2.56, (2.96), 1.91, 2.88=2.45 WR avg lol


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 29, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 2.03 8.31 9.16 11.69 16.84 = *9.72* _Comment - the first is not a typo._
*3x3* - 21.53 20.88 21.09 DNF 23.58 = *22.07* _Comment - ok i guess. Can do better though_
*4x4* - 1.12.35 1.28.44 1.30.79 1.07.06 1.14.74 = *1.18.51* _Comment - this is such a poor effort. The 3 best times really are a better reflection of where I am at than this avg would suggest._
*5x5* - 2.25.27 2.29.50 2.28.72 2.17.53 2.26.13 = *2.26.71*
*6x6* - 4.21.36 4.59.10 4.31.03 4.18.63 4.21.32 = *4.24.33*
*7x7* - 7.02.30 7.35.46 8.03.50 6.54.83 7.24.84 = *7.20.87* _Comment - All over the place. Sup 8 was a bad pop though._
*Magic* - 1.56 2.05 1.78 2.41 1.78 = *1.87*
*Master Magic* - 3.09 2.75 2.66 DNF 2.61 = *2.83* _Comment - I have had 2 seriously hard weeks at work. I've literally shovelled 100s of tonnes of hardcore and soil, and as such, have been too tired to practise._
*2-4 Relay* - *1.52.11*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.16.66*
*3x3 OH* - 50.03 41.19 50.50 44.06 46.03 = *46.71* _Comment - I'm 99.99% sure this is the first time I've had a sub50 avg._
*Megaminx* - 2.45.36 3.01.56 3.00.01 2.54.36 2.51.11 = *2.55.16* _Comment - Good, considering lack of practise._
*3x3 MTS* - 2.36.19 4.15.15 2.49.36 2.51.78 2.29.05 = *2.45.78*


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 12.09, 16.73, 30.67, 17.56, 18.83 = *17.71* Just got my 2x2 yesterday. Learning Ortega (sort of)
*3x3:* 23.31, 22.81, (21.62), (28.15), 22.81 = _*22.98*_
*4x4:* 3:14.45, 2:40.71, 3:02.05, DNF(2:43.30), 2:24.63 = _*2:59.07*_
*2-3-4 relay:* 3:44.42
*Square-1:* 2:17.23, 1:54.77, (1:23.37), (2:20.12), 1:54.65+ = _*2:02.22*_ PB average!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2010)

*3x3:* 32.43, 35.04, 35.16, 29.92, 36.35 = *34.21* 

Terrible lookahead. The 36.35 (yes, the _worst_ time) was an OLL skip..

*4x4:* 2:21.07, 2:20.77, 3:03.28, 2:34.08, 2:37.59 = *2:30.92*     

Wat? 34 second improvement in one week? What the **** just happened?

*Megaminx:* 3:13.03, 2:59.79, 3:13.34, 3:34.77, 3:19.10 = *3:15.16*

Not PB average, but very close. 

*Square-1:* 1:25.96, (1:21.51), 1:24.88, (2:01.84), 1:49.64 = *1:33.49*

Meh. Could have been better. I started out great, and then on the last two solves I messed up pretty much everything possible, cube shape, edge separation, and then my mind blanked and I didn't recognize permuation on either layer (I permute one layer at once, then I permute the other layer, because I've been too lazy to learn a better method).

*3x3 FMC:* D' B' R U R2 F R B L' B L' U' B2 L' B L U2 B' L U' R2 U L' U' R2 B U' L U' L' B' U' B U' R' U' R *37 moves*



Spoiler



Premoves: R' U R
2x2x2: D' B' R U R2 F R
2x2x3: B L' B L'
Another 1x2x2 block: U' B2 L' B L
All but 3 corners: U2 B' U' * B U' L U' L' B' U' B U'
Insert at *: U L U' R2 U L' U' R2

finally am beginning to understand how premoves can work ^_^


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Jul 30, 2010)

2x2:2.73, 4.63, 4.25, 4.42, 3.55=4.07


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jul 30, 2010)

2x2:1.08,3.81,3.59,3.85,3.46 = 3.62 
3x3:14.68,12.32,12.32,16.24,13.37 = 13.46 
4x4:1:04.62, 1:06.51, 1:00.79, 1:06.87, 1:13.11 = 1:06.00 
5x5:2:05.91, 1:56.23, 1:47.36, 1:58.62, 1:57.15 = 1:57.33
OH:23.09, 24.77, 26.18, 29.16, 25.07 = 25.34 
Pyraminx:9.98, 7.05, 7.86, 7.43, 8.78 = 8.02


----------



## Carrot (Jul 30, 2010)

*Pyraminx*: 3.34, (2.28), (4.50), 4.09, 3.99 = *3.80*
_those scrambles was crap, beside scramble 2, which I did 1-look_


----------



## Lumej (Jul 30, 2010)

3x3: 27.17, 24.46, (23.20), 28.79, (33.20) = 26.81
magic: (1.91), (4.01), 2.37, 2.45, 3.44 = 2.75
Both horrible, I'll blame it on not being warmed-up.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 31, 2010)

*Fewest Moves:* 41 moves
U L2 U F' L U F' U B2 D' R U' R U R' D B2 L U L' B' R' U2 R B U' R B R2 U' R U2 F R2 B2 R F2 B U' F R'



Spoiler



Found the block U L2 U F' L U F' using the L2 move as second move to randomize the pieces into a better position. I couldn't find any good continuations, so I used NISS and just finished with a straight up Fridrich solve. Nothing special, but it's helping me get more comfortable using NISS.


----------



## Micael (Jul 31, 2010)

3x3x3multiBLD: 10/12 in 51:10


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 31, 2010)

*3x3x3:* 17.91 (13.15) 16.74 (18.24) 13.57 = 16.07
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:10.72 DNF DNF
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF 7:44.04 13:42.49
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF 15:14.95 DNF
*Fewest Moves:* 41 moves
U L2 U F' L U F' U B2 D' R U' R U R' D B2 L U L' B' R' U2 R B U' R B R2 U' R U2 F R2 B2 R F2 B U' F R'



Spoiler



Found the block U L2 U F' L U F' using the L2 move as second move to randomize the pieces into a better position. I couldn't find any good continuations, so I used NISS and just finished with a straight up Fridrich solve. Nothing special, but it's helping me get more comfortable using NISS.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jul 31, 2010)

2x2: (1.05), 2.21, 2.69, 2.80, (3.54) = 2.57
lolscrambles 

3x3: 13.50, (11.67), (14.68), 13.95, 12.26 = 13.24
first i was like :confused: the i got  now i am


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.88) (9.34) 8.25 8.62 8.30 = *8.39*
Not great, but not bad.

*3x3:* 33.11 26.05 34.59 31.31 33.78 = *32.73*
Awful. Just horrible.

*Megaminx:* (2:31.73(POP)) (2:14.06) 2:15.56 2:14.94 2:21.06 = *2:17.19*
Five seconds slower than my PB a5, but this was the tail end of a PB a12- 2:16.57. Good!


----------



## guusrs (Jul 31, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> * I couldn't find any good continuations, so I used NISS and just finished with a straight up Fridrich solve. Nothing special, but it's helping me get more comfortable using NISS.*


*
Hi Chris
Welcome to the FMC & NISS world. Did you tried corner or edge insertions already?
Gus*


----------



## В.В.П. (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> ...
> 
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
> *1. *U2 B2 D2 B' U B2 L2 F2 U' B R' F' D L2 B' R' B2 F
> ...



2*(2*2*2): U2 B D B R' F' U L R2 U B2 (=11)
+extra: F' U2 R' B R U2 R' F B'(R')(+10-1 =20)
+c.e.pair: (R)B' R' B (-2+4 =22)
+corners: F D' F' U F D F' U' (+8 =30) <60min.

*NATO gringos, go home! Long live V.V.P.!*


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 1, 2010)

guusrs said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > * I couldn't find any good continuations, so I used NISS and just finished with a straight up Fridrich solve. Nothing special, but it's helping me get more comfortable using NISS.*
> ...


*

Hi Guus,

Thanks for the welcome. I'm not really new to FMC theory, but I am new to practicing FMC. I am very new to NISS, and am still adjusting to how to use it effectively in 1 hour. I use premoves a lot in my regular solves, as well as concatenated premoves. I also use corner insertions when I am lucky enough to be able to solve to a point where I just have a corner 3 cycle.

I also use the approach of trying as many different approaches to a LL with oriented edges as possible, as eventually by law of large numbers I will get a COLL that also solves the LL. In effect I hunt for a either a skip or a corner insertion.

NISS is a technique that I like because it gives me more options for every step. I also like that you can iterate the process, and continually switch back and forth between the inverse scramble and normal scramble as you move from step to step.

I do have to admit that I stink at edge insertions. I have seen the very short edge 3 cycles that you all have posted in various places, but I honestly don't understand them. They are the ones with lots of double turns.

Chris*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2010)

Due to being on vacation this week, things will be crazy for me, so I want to make sure I have as many results here as possible. So here's what I have so far, I'll update as I get the chance.

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*6x6x6:* 5:11.81 [OP], 4:56.66 [OP], 4:44.33 [P], 5:13.97 [P], 4:50.19 = *4:59.55*
Comment: Yes! Sub-5 average, even with lots of parity!

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 28.43, 28.63, 29.27 = *28.43*
Comment: At least it was consistent.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:41.77, 1:47.28, 1:36.55 = *1:36.55*
Comment: Again pretty consistent.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:54.49 [3:54], DNS yet, DNS yet = *8:54.49*
Comment: Bad memory failure pauses on the first one. I'll probably still do the other two later tonight.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [18:39.37, 9:15], DNF [18:15.70, 10:15], DNF [15:18.20, 8:54] = *DNF*
Comment: I'm averaging about 50% this week on 5x5x5 BLD, but I missed all three of these.  First one off by 2 corners and 2 centrals (mismemorized centrals), second one off by 3 wings (did commutator backwards) and 2 centrals flipped (mismemorized), third one off by 2 centrals and 2 corners (went one extra piece when finishing a cycle).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* DNS yet
Comment: Not sure if I'll get to it this week; we'll see.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 42.34, 35.91, 32.80, 36.03, 38.71 = *36.85*
Comment: Pretty bad average for BLD.
*3x3x3:* DNF [2:00.56], 1:31.53, 2:18.18, 2:53.75, 1:39.55 = *2:17.16*
Comment: First one off by 3 corners and 3 edges. Also pretty bad average.
*4x4x4:* DNF [8:41.00, 4:24], 8:29.83 [4:54], 6:32.88 [3:07], 8:18.86 [3:34], 7:13.40 [3:45] = *8:00.70*
Comment: Nice to get an average! First one off by 4 wings - I memorized V twice when it should have been one V and one U.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 8.76	18.46	13.06	17.28	21.35	= *16.27* ok
*3x3:* 57.34	46.51	33.41	55.01	69.45	= *52.95* again very bad
*4x4:* 4:05.47 2:48.61 2:45.77 3:01.30 2:50.44 = *2:53.45* ok to get sub-3 after the first messup
*2-4 relay 6:19.10*

done bld
*5x5:* 22:27 dnf [18:25] dnf [mess] dnf [20:17] dnf [20:02] = *dnf *
*MTS:* 3:03.54 3:29.94 2:23.50 3:59.46	dnf = *3:30.98*


Bld
*2x2BLD:* 26.46	49.82	35.56 = *26.46*
*3x3BLD:* dnf	dnf	2:40.17 = *2:40.17* 
The two first were close and around 1:50. The last was a safe and I just could not get the memo to stick.
*4x4BLD:* 8:06 dnf dnf = *8:06* ok
The others rather close but not so fast
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf 21:53 = *21:53* ok
The first two bad and real slow 
*Multi:	6/6 = 6* in 34:44, memo 24:27 
So easy in spite of a fair share of twists and flips. I ran everything through
memory three times and still very fast for me. Sometimes it is so much harder.

Come on Mike, you cannot let me beat you in four out of five 
(Real nice 4x4 btw)
@Micael: nice Multi, I cannot reach that one


----------



## Elliot (Aug 1, 2010)

*3x3 OH: *26.16, (20.81), 22.43, (26.40), 25.21 = *24.60*
3 out of the 5 solves where all the same G perm .


----------



## okayama (Aug 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 8.20, 8.51, (7.20), (13.25), 7.99 = 8.23

*3x3x3*: (33.39), 26.43, (20.62), 21.71, 20.84 = 22.99

*4x4x4*: (1:28.09), 2:11.65, 1:47.05, 2:00.40, (2:13.16) = 1:59.70

*6x6x6*: (12:04.95), (9:43.04), 9:59.65, 10:07.56, 9:50.03 = 9:59.08

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:21.92], 1:45.49, DNS = 1:45.49

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [4:24.39], DNF [6:28.61], DNF [7:15.72] = DNF
Switched to freestyle. (still trying to get used to)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 20:55.35, DNS, DNS = 20:55.35

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [48:57.95], DNF [45:26.33], DNS = DNF
1st: off by 2 centers, 2nd: off by 2 centers

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/2, 18:22.33
Freestyle solve. 1st: off by 3 corners

*3x3x3 With Feet*: 7:06.34, 6:01.17, 7:42.51, (5:51.93), (8:02.00) = 6:56.67

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 B2 D2 B' U B2 L2 F2 U' B R' F' D L2 B' R' B2 F
Solution: R' D L' D2 R F2 R' B R F' R' B' F2 L' B2 L B U' F' L D L D' L' B2 L' R'

Pre-scramble: B2 L' R'

1x2x2 block: R' D L' D2
Extend to 1x2x3: R F * R'
More 1x2x2 block: F2
More 1x2x2 block: L' B2 L B
F2L minus 1 slot: U' F'
All but 3 corners: L D L D' L'
Correction: B2 L' R'

Insert at *: F R' B R F' R' B' R



*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:37.30

*Magic*: (3.80), 4.86, (5.31), 4.83, 5.05 = 4.91

*MegaMinx*: (7:45.90), 7:38.17, 7:34.52, 7:08.37, (6:24.45) = 7:27.02

*PyraMinx*: (54.95), 43.07, 28.28, (26.98), 38.47 = 36.61


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (2.29), 5.56, 6.02, (6.38), 5.16 = 5.58, mwoah, but nice single 
*3x3x3*: (18.72), 16.08, 17.29, (14.63), 16.28 = 16.55, normal.
*4x4x4*: (1:25.32), 1:17.49, 1:15.13, 1:05.46, (1:04.81) = 1:12.69, normal.
*5x5x5*: 2:13.07, 2:07.59, (2:16.08), 2:13.51, (2:07.10) = 2:11.39, my megaminx and 5x5 averages are almost the same...
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 35.16, DNF(34.00), 49.52 = 35.16, only 1 success.
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:35.28), 1:27.21, DNF(1:48.09) = 1:27.21, nice!
*3x3x3 OH*: 51.69, 50.08, (58.63), (49.49), 51.06 = 50.94, wow, I'm gettig better.
*Pyraminx*: 10.11, (6.94), 8.53, (10.19), 10.04 = 9.56, bleh, all those sup-10's...
*Megaminx*: (2:25.30), 2:07.32, 2:08.80, (1:57.49), 2:18.59 = 2:11.57, could have been better without the 2:25, but nice single.
*Square-1*: 25.23, DNF(29.28), (20.40), 29.66, 22.59 = 25.38, fail average :fp
*Clock*: 12.63, 11.86, 12.93, (13.02), (11.40) = 12.47, this could have been soooo much better.
*Magic*: 1.96, 2.22, (2.65), (1.81), 1.96 = 2.05, getting better..
*Master Magic*: (6.88), 6.41, 6.11, (5.90), 5.96 = 6.16, first day with master magic, it's fun 
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:35.96, nice!
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:41.78, finally a good relay


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 2, 2010)

2x2x2: (2.65), 5.26, 5.05, 5.16, (6.94)= 5.16 C: what! Standard Deviation is .08?
3x3x3: 20.28, (19.67), 23.32, 21.22, (30.67)= 21.61 C: I hate you FII. I lost my AV.
4x4x4: 1:26.55, 1:30.08, (1:40.23), 1:35.68, (1:17.36)= 1:30.77 C: YAY
2x2x2BLD: 17.64, DNF, DNF= 17.64 C; OMG Not my method but fast and Im out of shape!
3x3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF C: darn
3x3x3 OH: 46.50, (DNF), 54.13, (42.43), 51.71= 50.78 C: Im out of shape!?!
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 2:02.76 C: Im only doing 1
3x3x3 FMC: 54
2-4 relay: 2:08.75

Set goals!


----------



## Baian Liu (Aug 2, 2010)

2x2: (0.92), 4.54, 4.17, (7.20+), 4.21 = 4.31


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 2, 2010)

*2x2x2* - Average: 7.42 - 1.70, 7.59, 7.59, 7.09, 7.77
*3x3x3* - Average: 22.02 - 33.97, 22.24, 22.45, 21.38, 21.06
*Pyraminx* - Average: 14.10 - 13.37, 15.05, 13.34, 16.62, 13.89


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 3, 2010)

*2x2:* (1.57) 5.71 (7.32) 4.75 6.90 => 5.78

*3x3:* 17.08 (23.04) 14.03 15.90 17.15 => 16.71

*4x4:* 1:22.26 (1:24.25) 1:21.20 1:16.39 (1:15.59) => 1:19.95

*5x5:* 3:12.89 2:38.79 3:03.73 (3:15.72) (2:37.25) => 2:58.47

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 23.12 22.30 => 22.30

*3x3 OH:* 39.99 (35.98) 37.35 36.26 (49.36) => 37.87

*Magic:* 1.40 1.26 (1.58) (1.22) 1.22 => 1.29

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:44.42

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:56.92

*Pyraminx:* 12.34 10.98 14.13 (15.52) (10.36) => 12.48


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Aug 3, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.15 , 7.27 , (12.34) , 8.53 , (6.30)
3x3x3: 17.47 , 18.65 , 19.78 , (23.28) , (15.59) 
4x4x4: (1:01.25) , (1:32.41) , 1:02.33 , 1:03.06 , 1:04.31 
5x5x5: (2:02.15) , 2:13.34 , (2:44.63) , 2:20.61 , 2:16.19 =
6x6x6: 4:28.06 , 4:34.43 , (4:35.44) , (4:19.06) , 4:24.63 =
7x7x7: 8:53.27 , 8:45.43 , 8:43.22 , (7:29.52) , (DNS) =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , 1:15.80 = 1:15.80 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 One Handed: 47.28 , 58.33 , 57.88 , (1:14.11) , (44.00) =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (1:06.34) , (2:02.72) , 1:25.88 , 1:24.34 , 1:33.90 =
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:33.52 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:58.22 
Magic: (3.15) , 1.81 , 1.66 , 1.68 , (1.44) = 1.72 
Clock : 
PyraMinx: (18.18) , 9.61 , 16.97 , (10.81) , 16.28 =


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2010)

2x2: (0.93), 4.26, 2.95, (4.45), 3.55 = 3.59
3x3: 11.64, (13.11), (9.89), 10.83, 11.46 = 11.31
4x4: 54.14, 50.48, (57.30), (44.44), 45.35 = 49.99   
5x5: 1:44.94, (1:39.45), 1:42.98, (1:51.14), 1:48.25 = 1:45.39
234: 1:10.99
2345: 3:03.03 Palindromic 
OH: 23.97, 24.62, 22.43, (20.72), (24.77) = 23.67
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 22.60+ = 22.60
Sq1: 13.34, (16.34), 16.04, (10.28), 12.63 = 14.00 I'm practicing again.


----------



## Edam (Aug 3, 2010)

*3x3*16.30, 15.93, (19.91), (14.55), 17.83 = *16.69*
*4x4* 1:24.75, 1:26.81, (1:29.63), 1:24.00, (1:23.45) = *1:25.19*


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 4, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.38), 9.60, (19.25), 8.41, 12.34 = 10.12
Really bad week for 2x2 lockups. And after such a good start...

*3x3:* 19.50, (21.09), (17.17), 19.17, 19.36 = 19.34
Not bad for taking a week off.

*3x3 OH:* 42.15, 43.88, (36.82), 44.57, (57.99) = 43.53
PB. And with a week off.

*3x3 FMC:* 33
Scramble: U2 B2 D2 B' U B2 L2 F2 U' B R' F' D L2 B' R' B2 F
Solution: *D' R' B'* L D' L' B' R U2 B' U' L' D' B' L' B' L2 F B' U' F R2 B' R2 U F' U F U2 F2 D' R' B' B R D


Spoiler



On inverse with premoves D2 L'
Block creation: B R D
Switch to forward scramble with premoves D' R' B' and moves L D2
2x2x2: [D] L' B' R U
2x3x2:  B' U' D'
Re-form blocks: [D] L' [D']
3rd F2L: B' L' B2
Keep big parts of frame to get more usable blocks: * L2 F B' U' F R2 B' R2 F2
Finish F2L: [F2] U F' U F U2 F2
Undo premoves: D' R' B' B R D
This was really difficult. My blockbuilding and preserving skills have gotten much better. Tough week, though.*


*PyraMinx: (13.26), 14.32, 17.87, 17.62, (26.10) = 16.61
Pretty meh. I've noticed a trend with my Pyra solves, though. The first solve is always best.*


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 4, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (2.81), 5.79, 4.89, 6.72, (7.41) = 5.80 good average for me but pretty bad considering the scrambles.
*3x3x3:* 17.47, 17.32, (14.30), 21.06, (22.85) = 18.62 fail.
*4x4x4:* (1:25.78), 1:53.56, (2:03.98), 1:49.16, 1:41.27 = 1:48.00 OP on all of them.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:07.39
*3x3x3 OH:* 26.97, 34.71, (23.82[PLL skip]), 26.97, (43.48) = 29.55 why did I have to screw up the last one.
*Pyraminx:* 12.66, (9.33), 11.12, 13.30, (15.00) = 12.36
*2x2x2 BLD:* 44.08, DNF, 39.07 = 39.07
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:55.51, 1:44.07, DNF(2:00.94) = 1:44.07 crap times.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(11:18.61), 12:30.62, DNF(Gave up in memo) = 12:30.62 good.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 2:02:54, DNF(52:41), DNF(55:49)= 2:02:54
Yay for first success.  On the last one my center memorising failed so badly.
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 5/5 (41:44) = 5 points 

Nice I got a score in all BLD events, I didn't perform as good as I hoped in 3BLD but the rest made up for it.


----------



## Micael (Aug 4, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* 2:02:54, DNF(52.41), DNF(55:49)= 2:02:54
> Yay for first success.



That is staminia! Nice.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 4, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* 2:02:54, DNF(52.41), DNF(55:49)= 2:02:54
> Yay for first success.  On the last one my center memorising failed so badly.



Congrats on your first solve Zane, awesome stuff!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Yan (Aug 5, 2010)

3x321.28),20.45,(18.63),18.73,19.78
avg of 5:19.05
not bad
learning 3x3 BLD 彳亍（chichu)these days ,so difficult


----------



## sutty17 (Aug 5, 2010)

2x2x2: (3.38) 7.85 6.83 (9.64) 7.04 = 7.24
3x3x3: 18.84 18.76 18.88 (18.58) (18.98) = 18.83
4x4x4: 1:12.34 (1:16.07) (1:09.44) 1:14.65 1:13.20 = 1:13.40
5x5x5: 2:37.74 (2:26.58) 2:46.11 (2:57.70) 2:45.97 = 2:43.27
6x6x6: 5:04.48 5:14.37 (4:31.92) (5:26.53) 5:02.07 = 5:07.97
7x7x7: (7:53.16) 7:43.62 7:47.25 7:37.15 (7:14.67) = 7:42.67
3x3x3 OH: 40.19 (46.02) 41.39 44.77 (34.10) = 42.12
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:34.05
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:33.63
Magic: 1.48 1.28 (1.27) (2.18) 1.55 = 1.44
Master Magic: 3.19 (3.76) (2.89) 3.61 3.09 = 3.30
Megaminx: (3:31.43) (2:45.98) 3:19.23 2:59.10 3:06.01 = 3:08.11
Pyraminx: 11.06 (8.11) (14.96) 9.68 11.24 = 10.66


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 5, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> Master Magic: 3.19 (3.76)* (2.89)* 3.61 3.09 = 3.30



Almost NR single there!


----------



## guusrs (Aug 5, 2010)

fmc: D' B' R U L' D B D B2 D2 B L' U B2 U' B D' R' B' R D' R D R' B D L2 R' (*28*)

explanation: 
pre-moves: L2 R'
2x2x2: D' B' R U (4)
2x2x3: L' D B D B2 D2 (10)
F2L: B L' U B2 U' (15)
LL: B D' R' B' R D' R D R' B D (26)
pre-move correction( L2 R' (28)

Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 6, 2010)

Final (?) results

*2x2x2*(39)

 2.52 SimonWestlund
 2.57 oskarasbrink
 2.63 onionhoney
 3.05 flee135
 3.26 joey
 3.27 nlCuber22
 3.37 cincyaviation
 3.59 MTGjumper
 3.62 The Rubik Mai
 3.83 sz35
 4.00 ZB_FTW!!!
 4.07 Eduardo Lins
 4.16 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.19 Brunito
 4.21 rickcube
 4.31 Baian Liu
 4.31 04mucklowd
 4.94 JackJ
 4.99 JunwenYao
 5.16 Jaysammey777
 5.53 Cride5
 5.58 cubedude7
 5.79 Evan Liu
 5.80 Zane_C
 5.92 PeterV
 6.00 cuber952
 6.52 janelle
 7.24 sutty17
 7.42 CubesOfTheWorld
 7.65 pierrotlenageur
 8.23 okayama
 8.39 hawkmp4
 9.72 jamesdeanludlow
 10.12 eastamazonantidote
 10.48 RopedBBQ
 12.32 Keroma12
 16.27 MatsBergsten
 17.71 TheCubeMaster5000
 36.88 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(40)

 11.31 MTGjumper
 11.34 Yes, We Can!
 11.35 SimonWestlund
 12.05 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.24 oskarasbrink
 13.46 The Rubik Mai
 13.55 nlCuber22
 14.85 rickcube
 15.13 sz35
 15.77 flee135
 16.07 cmhardw
 16.17 04mucklowd
 16.27 aronpm
 16.55 cubedude7
 16.60 JunwenYao
 16.71 Evan Liu
 16.78 cuber952
 16.82 Edam
 18.62 Zane_C
 18.63 pierrotlenageur
 18.83 sutty17
 19.34 eastamazonantidote
 19.65 Yan
 20.34 JackJ
 21.20 janelle
 21.61 Jaysammey777
 21.96 Cride5
 22.02 CubesOfTheWorld
 22.07 jamesdeanludlow
 22.21 cincyaviation
 22.98 TheCubeMaster5000
 22.99 okayama
 24.96 larf
 26.81 Lumej
 27.57 PeterV
 31.84 Keroma12
 32.73 hawkmp4
 34.21 uberCuber
 52.95 MatsBergsten
 2:17.16 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(28)

 49.99 MTGjumper
 50.26 SimonWestlund
 51.77 Hyprul 9-ty2
 55.47 Yes, We Can!
 1:01.95 flee135
 1:03.23 pierrotlenageur
 1:03.53 sz35
 1:06.00 The Rubik Mai
 1:12.69 cubedude7
 1:13.40 sutty17
 1:14.42 cuber952
 1:18.51 jamesdeanludlow
 1:19.95 Evan Liu
 1:19.96 JunwenYao
 1:22.15 rickcube
 1:25.19 Edam
 1:25.55 04mucklowd
 1:30.77 Jaysammey777
 1:35.88 JackJ
 1:37.32 aronpm
 1:48.00 Zane_C
 1:59.70 okayama
 2:10.87 janelle
 2:30.91 uberCuber
 2:51.22 Keroma12
 2:53.45 MatsBergsten
 2:59.07 TheCubeMaster5000
 8:00.70 Mike Hughey
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:40.68 SimonWestlund
 1:45.39 MTGjumper
 1:57.33 The Rubik Mai
 1:59.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:09.41 flee135
 2:10.60 04mucklowd
 2:11.39 cubedude7
 2:13.43 cuber952
 2:16.71 pierrotlenageur
 2:16.79 JunwenYao
 2:22.03 rickcube
 2:26.71 jamesdeanludlow
 2:43.27 sutty17
 2:58.47 Evan Liu
 3:03.12 Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:01.97 SimonWestlund
 3:43.64 cuber952
 4:24.57 jamesdeanludlow
 4:29.04 pierrotlenageur
 4:53.06 04mucklowd
 4:54.80 rickcube
 4:59.55 Mike Hughey
 5:06.97 sutty17
 5:52.81 Keroma12
 9:59.08 okayama
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:05.11 SimonWestlund
 6:32.16 cuber952
 6:55.90 flee135
 7:20.87 jamesdeanludlow
 7:42.67 sutty17
 8:26.33 Keroma12
 8:47.31 pierrotlenageur
 DNF rickcube
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 19.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.94 a small kitten
 21.24 SimonWestlund
 23.67 MTGjumper
 24.36 Yes, We Can!
 24.60 Elliot
 25.04 flee135
 25.34 The Rubik Mai
 27.45 nlCuber22
 29.55 Zane_C
 29.76 sz35
 31.69 aronpm
 32.72 JunwenYao
 33.63 rickcube
 34.80 C to R - Cendy
 37.61 cuber952
 37.87 Evan Liu
 39.45 janelle
 42.12 sutty17
 43.53 eastamazonantidote
 46.71 jamesdeanludlow
 50.78 Jaysammey777
 50.94 cubedude7
 54.50 pierrotlenageur
 1:01.18 JackJ
 2:24.18 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:33.63 SimonWestlund
 1:46.97 flee135
 6:56.67 okayama
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 16.36 Hyprul 9-ty2
 17.64 Jaysammey777
 20.34 SimonWestlund
 22.30 Evan Liu
 22.60 MTGjumper
 26.46 MatsBergsten
 27.93 aronpm
 28.43 Mike Hughey
 35.02 flee135
 35.16 cubedude7
 39.02 sz35
 39.07 Zane_C
 52.31 04mucklowd
 1:15.80 pierrotlenageur
 1:40.45 Cride5
 1:45.49 okayama
 3:54.22 Keroma12
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 59.71 Yes, We Can!
 1:27.21 cubedude7
 1:29.81 SimonWestlund
 1:30.64 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:36.55 Mike Hughey
 1:44.07 Zane_C
 1:55.09 C to R - Cendy
 2:10.72 cmhardw
 2:40.17 MatsBergsten
 2:58.19 sz35
 3:43.39 JunwenYao
 3:58.80 rickcube
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF okayama
 DNF Cride5
 DNF flee135
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 7:44.04 cmhardw
 8:06.00 MatsBergsten
 8:54.49 Mike Hughey
12:30.62 Zane_C
20:55.35 okayama
 DNF flee135
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

15:14.95 cmhardw
21:53.00 MatsBergsten
2:02:54 Zane_C
 DNF okayama
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

10/12 (51:10)  Micael
6/6 (34:44)  MatsBergsten
5/5 (41:44)  Zane_C
1/2 ( 4:20)  aronpm
1/2 (18:22)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:07.53 flee135
 1:07.94 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:12.82 SimonWestlund
 1:28.04 pierrotlenageur
 2:45.78 jamesdeanludlow
 3:30.98 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaysammey777
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:10.99 MTGjumper
 1:14.63 SimonWestlund
 1:17.49 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:22.97 flee135
 1:32.43 cuber952
 1:33.52 pierrotlenageur
 1:34.05 sutty17
 1:35.96 cubedude7
 1:38.44 04mucklowd
 1:42.04 rickcube
 1:44.42 Evan Liu
 1:51.66 JunwenYao
 1:52.11 jamesdeanludlow
 2:07.39 Zane_C
 2:08.75 Jaysammey777
 2:37.30 okayama
 2:44.94 janelle
 3:31.20 Keroma12
 3:44.42 TheCubeMaster5000
 6:19.10 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:53.13 SimonWestlund
 3:03.03 MTGjumper
 3:21.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:27.67 flee135
 3:41.78 cubedude7
 3:56.47 04mucklowd
 3:58.22 pierrotlenageur
 4:06.31 rickcube
 4:07.91 cuber952
 4:16.66 jamesdeanludlow
 4:33.63 sutty17
 4:56.92 Evan Liu
 6:39.46 Keroma12
*Magic*(13)

 1.19 JunwenYao
 1.29 Evan Liu
 1.36 SimonWestlund
 1.44 sutty17
 1.47 janelle
 1.72 pierrotlenageur
 1.75 rickcube
 1.79 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.83 larf
 1.87 jamesdeanludlow
 2.05 cubedude7
 2.75 Lumej
 4.91 okayama
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.83 jamesdeanludlow
 3.30 sutty17
 3.59 SimonWestlund
 3.67 larf
 6.00 rickcube
 6.16 cubedude7
*Clock*(5)

 8.47 larf
 11.23 SimonWestlund
 12.47 cubedude7
 48.62 cuber952
 52.09 janelle
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.81 Odder
 4.02 flee135
 4.22 Brunito
 5.27 SimonWestlund
 8.02 The Rubik Mai
 8.39 cuber952
 9.56 cubedude7
 9.57 JunwenYao
 10.66 sutty17
 12.36 Zane_C
 12.48 Evan Liu
 14.10 CubesOfTheWorld
 14.69 pierrotlenageur
 14.91 JackJ
 16.45 janelle
 16.60 eastamazonantidote
 33.40 Keroma12
 36.61 okayama
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:00.09 SimonWestlund
 1:30.24 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:46.18 flee135
 2:11.57 cubedude7
 2:17.19 hawkmp4
 2:31.45 JunwenYao
 2:44.30 cuber952
 2:55.16 jamesdeanludlow
 3:08.11 sutty17
 3:15.16 uberCuber
 3:51.04 Keroma12
 7:27.02 okayama
 DNF rickcube
*Square-1*(11)

 14.00 MTGjumper
 21.06 SimonWestlund
 25.83 cubedude7
 41.22 rickcube
 44.20 cuber952
 45.03 Hyprul 9-ty2
 48.29 04mucklowd
 52.93 sz35
 1:33.49 uberCuber
 2:02.22 TheCubeMaster5000
 3:01.84 Keroma12
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 okayama
28 guusrs
32 Cride5
33 eastamazonantidote
37 uberCuber
37 flee135
39 sz35
41 cmhardw
47 rickcube
54 Jaysammey777
61 Keroma12
DNF  Hyprul 9-ty2

*Contest results*

355 SimonWestlund
274 flee135
274 Hyprul 9-ty2
224 MTGjumper
208 cubedude7
203 rickcube
190 cuber952
164 pierrotlenageur
163 JunwenYao
162 Zane_C
161 sutty17
160 sz35
154 The Rubik Mai
146 Evan Liu
144 04mucklowd
137 jamesdeanludlow
119 Yes, We Can!
115 Jaysammey777
112 okayama
107 MatsBergsten
106 aronpm
95 nlCuber22
93 Keroma12
92 cmhardw
82 janelle
79 oskarasbrink
75 Mike Hughey
71 JackJ
65 Cride5
65 eastamazonantidote
49 cincyaviation
48 uberCuber
46 Brunito
43 Edam
39 onionhoney
38 CubesOfTheWorld
37 joey
33 TheCubeMaster5000
32 C to R - Cendy
31 ZB_FTW!!!
30 Eduardo Lins
30 hawkmp4
29 a small kitten
28 larf
26 PeterV
26 Baian Liu
25 Elliot
24 Micael
21 guusrs
21 Yan
20 Odder
13 Lumej
7 RopedBBQ


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 6, 2010)

Ehh not too bad this week


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm almost last or last for everything I did and am still 22nd


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 6, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> I'm almost last or last for everything I did and am still 22nd



Dont worry about it, the standard in these weeklies is very high!!!


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 6, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Keroma12 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost last or last for everything I did and am still 22nd
> ...



Ya, I can tell. I only use algorithms that I have figured out, so I know my times aren't nearly as fast as most other people anyway. But it's still fun.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2010)

lol 345 sweep =D


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> lol 345 sweep =D



You lucky dog


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 7, 2010)

4th place, I'm happy 

Congratz Cornelius with the 1st place 3x3 BLD, very impressive!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm back, and I hope it's ok that I enter my results now since I've been on vacation for a couple of weeks.

2x2: 0.83, 2.15, 3.67, 2.65, 2.75 = 2.52
3x3: 10.70, 12.88, 11.39, 10.46, 11.96 = 11.35
4x4: 52.22, 49.45, 49.64, 40.00, 51.69 = 50.26
5x5: 1:40.75, 1:38.99, 1:42.30, 1:43.95, 1:36.61 = 1:40.68
6x6: 3:07.12, 3:06.56, 2:41.94, 2:57.62, 3:01.73 = 3:01.97
7x7: 5:12.56, 5:01.24, 5:11.09, 5:03.00, 4:52.22 = 5:05.11
2x2 BLD: 20.34, 30.34, 22.35 = 20.34
3x3 BLD: 1:30.66, 1:29.81, DNF = 1:29.81
3x3 OH: 21.48, 21.47, 24.07, 20.78, 18.84 = 21.24
3x3 WF: 1:50.90, 1:24.33, 1:14.25, 1:26.17, 1:50.40 = 1:33.63
3x3 MTS: 1:13.55, 1:22.01, DNF(58.42), 1:01.01, 1:02.91 = 1:12.82
2-4 relay: 1:14.63
2-5 relay: 2:53.13
Magic: 1.33, 1.32, 1.35, 1.41, 1.39 = 1.36
Master Magic: 3.23, 3.68, 3.72, 3.81, 3.36 = 3.59
Clock: 10.93, 11.45, 11.32, 11.93, 10.20 = 11.23
Megaminx: 1:01.70, 1:01.40, 57.18, 1:02.10, 56.38 = 1:00.09
Pyraminx: 5.21, 4.57, 4.58, 8.22, 6.01 = 5.27
Square-1: 23.49, 19.70, 21.82, 21.64, 19.72 = 21.06


----------

